# Nail Clippers



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a hard time finding good quality clippers. Can anyone recommend some?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

these are the ones we use in clinics i've worked at and i also use them at home. 
i love em
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750651


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> these are the ones we use in clinics i've worked at and i also use them at home.
> i love em
> Millers Forge Big Dog Nail Clipper - Grooming - Dog - PetSmart


Thanks! Those look like they'ed work well.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they're very heavy duty. one's i've had before will wear out and break and arent as sharp as they need to be. but these ones im very happy with.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> they're very heavy duty. one's i've had before will wear out and break and arent as sharp as they need to be. but these ones im very happy with.


Price isn't too bad either. Thanks again


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

no not at all. i was surprised i think i paid $20 for mine a few yrs ago lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I like these ones the best but it is JMO. Get the smaller ones not the big ones. The thick ones squeeze the nails these ones cut like butter! lol Again I like the small ones they work great.
Millers Forge Pet Nail Trimmers and Clippers at PETCO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah idk why i posted the big ones, i saw the orange handle and just clicked lol.
nice save Lisa


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I like these ones the best but it is JMO. Get the smaller ones not the big ones. The thick ones squeeze the nails these ones cut like butter! lol Again I like the small ones they work great.
> Millers Forge Pet Nail Trimmers and Clippers at PETCO


K Thanks!


----------

